# Transalp Schweiz: Rapperswill - Bellinzona



## MTBMax (21. Mai 2004)

Servus,

ich hätte mal ein paar  Fragen an schweizkundige Biker: Ich will mit einem Freund dieses Jahr einen Transalp durch die Schweiz fahren. Nach zwei Transalp zum Gardasee (von Oberstdorf und Tegernsee aus) in den letzten beiden Jahren wäre das eine schöne Abwechslung.

Leider kenne ich mich in der Schweiz nicht so gut aus. Kann mir jemand Tipps oder Kommentare zu der geplanten Strecke geben (insbesondere, ob die einzelnen Pässe überhaupt fahrbar sind). Längere Schiebe- / Tragepassagen stören uns nicht. Kondition ist (hoffentlich...) auch genug da.

Die grob geplante Strecke würde ungefähr so verlaufen:

Rapperswill - Etzel - Mythen od. Ibergeregg - Kinzigpass - Klausenpass - Richetlipass - Panixer Pass - Tomülpass - Safierberg - Splügenpass od. Pass da Niemet - Passo S. Jorio - Bellinzona

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Max


----------



## arminfle (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Max

Ich glaube, Du bist ein Rosinenpicker   Du hast Dir da einige Leckerbissen herausgesucht. Ich wohne ca. 7km von Deinem voraussichtlichen Startpunkt Rapperswil entfernt.
So auf den ersten Blick ist die Strecke gut gewählt. Den Richetlipass kenne ich leider nicht; aber auf ca. 3km Wegstrecke gehts zwischen 800-900 höher. Ebenso die Fortsetzung über den Panixerpass, ca 1000 Höhenmeter (also jeweils ca. 3 Std. tragen/schieben). Diese beiden Abschnitte befinden sich vorwiegend in sehr schroffen, hochalpinen Gegenden. Diese beiden Teilstücke würde ich umfahren via Schwanden, Elm, Foopass oder Risetenpass (keine Angst, Du darfst auch hier tragen und schieben) weiter Richtung Bad Ragaz und über den Kunkelspass nach Tamins. Ab hier ins Safiental und über den Tomülpass und Valserberg nach Splügen, oder via Valsertal über den Tomülpass und Safierberg nach Splügen. Welches die bessere Variante ist   schwierig zu sagen, ich bin da auch etwas am planen   Den weiteren Verlauf kenne ich (noch) nicht persönlich, aber das wird sich auch noch ändern!

Wie lange solls denn dauern? was für Km/Hm pro Tag möchtest Du bewältigen.
Ich habe schon noch den einen oder anderen Tip zur Strecke in der Hinterhand. Wann solls losgehen?

Bei www.swissgeo.ch kannst Du Dir jeweils kleine Kartenausschnitte ansehen.

Viel Spass beim planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Die grob geplante Strecke würde ungefähr so verlaufen:
> Rapperswill - Etzel - Mythen od. Ibergeregg - Kinzigpass - Klausenpass - Richetlipass - Panixer Pass - Tomülpass - Safierberg - Splügenpass od. Pass da Niemet - Passo S. Jorio - Bellinzona
> Max



Hi Max

Tomülpass fahr ich Anfang Juli, kann Dir dann mehr dazu sagen.

Anbei noch links, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen beim planen

transswiss98

Tomülpass 1
Tomülpass 2 

Tomülpass 3


----------



## MTBMax (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Armin und [email protected],

danke für eure Antworten. Jetzt reitzt es mich sehr die Route in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich wollte so max. 2000 bis 2500 hm am Tag fahren. Bei den letzten Transalp waren's bis zu 3000hm/Tag. Allerdings habe ich mich die letzten Jahre im Groben an bewährte Routen (Stanciu: Traumtouren Transalp) gehalten und es gab viele Asphaltstrecken und gute Forstwege. Bei der jetzugen Tour spielen die hm keine bedeutende Rolle, ich werde auch eher zurückhaltend planen, das Gelände ist erheblich alpiner. Leider habe ich nur fünf BikeTage Zeit. Im Zweifel spare ich aber an der Strecke nach Süden (u.U. gleich übern San Berardino). Sollte es zu größeren Verzögerungen kommen, wie schlechtes Wetter, Pannen oder zu riskante Wege fürs Bike, kann man ja in allen Tälern Bahn und Postbus-Stationen erreichen.

Ich wollte Ende Juni, Anfang Juli losziehen.

Nach euren Beschreibungen (und meiner Karte) ist der mächtige Block der Glarner Alpen das größte Hindernis für den Biker. Ein Ausweichen über den Kunkelpass geht mir aber zu weit nach Osten. Vielleicht werde ich's weiter im westen versuchen. Vom Kinzigpass nicht zum Klausenpass, sondern:

Kinzigpass - Bürglen - im Tal nach Amsteg - Chrüzlipass - Disentis -

dann: Curaglia (Val Medel) - F. da Lavaz - Pass Diestrut - Silgin - Tersnaus im Valser Tal - Tomülpass

oder von Disentis durchs Val Sumvitg direkt zum Pass Diestrut

Rest wie geplant.

Ich werde mir jetzt erst mal gescheite Karten besorgen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit einer groben Schweizkarte, swissgeo.org und google für Passbeschreibungen gearbeitet.

Nochmal vielen dank für die Tipps. Armin, wenn meine Planungen konkret werden sollten, werde ich mich an dich wenden, wenn's dir recht ist, um die Strecke von Rapperswil ins Muotathal mit ein paar Anregeungen von dir zu planen.

Schönes Wochenende,

Max


----------



## wicht (22. Mai 2004)

tschau mtbmax

hab Deine pläne ein wenig mitverfolgt. der erste drittel bis zum klausenpass tönt vielversprechend. der zweite abschnitt kann ich nicht beurteilen, kenn mich da nicht aus. über den dritten teil hab ich schon mal was gelesen, weiss leider nicht mehr wo (südbünden und tessiner alpen), aber sollte fahrbar sein.
von Deiner alternativ-idee über den chrüzlipass, oder falls Du jetzt an die fellilücke denken solltest, rate ich Dir ab. kenne die gegend und Du würdest nicht umhinkommen Deinen Drahtesel 1000hm (tausend) rauf und ziemlich viel wieder runtertragen zu müssen. im kt. uri ist es kaum möglich eine lohnende direkte verbindung nach süden zu finden. zumal Du mit ende juni, anfang juli relativ früh aufbrechen möchtest.

gruss


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir jetzt erst mal gescheite Karten besorgen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit einer groben Schweizkarte, swissgeo.org und google für Passbeschreibungen gearbeitet.
> Schönes Wochenende,
> Max


Hoi Max

Noch zwei Möglichkeiten
1.Klausenpass weglassen

Kunkelspass-Bonaduz-Tömülpass-Uors-Lumbrein-Alp Stavonas-Obersaxen-Ilanz-Disentis-Curalgia-Rueras-Milez-
PassTiarms-Oberalppass-Maighelshütte-Maighelspass-Andermatt-Gotthard-Bellinzona

Also die Surselva hochfahren, 
dann einzig Andermatt-Gotthard überwinden und sich nach Bellinzona rollen lassen, einen Teil via Strada Alta bis Biasca.

Bis auf Tomülpass schon alles gefahren und auch alles fahrbar,
Tragestrecke Maighelshütte-Maighelspass

2. ab Airolo
Airolo-Lago Ritom-Passo dell'Uomo-Disentis-Ilanz-Miraniga-Alp Stavonas-
Lumbrein-Tomülpass-Safierberg-Splügen

Vielleicht Amsteg-Airolo mit dem Zug? zuviel Verkehr.

Schau auch noch auf
swissinfo 
dann links auf Swissgeo wegen der Karte.


----------



## MTBMax (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

[email protected], nochmal vielen Dank für deine weiteren Tipps.   Die haben mich nochmal ins Grübeln und Planen gestürzt.

Nach ein bisschen Recherche bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es für Biker in den Glarner Alpen nur zwei sinnvolle Übergänge gibt: 1. Kunkelspass, 2. Panixer Pass. Hab für beide Tourenbeschreibungen im Netz gefunden. Kunkelspass ist kein Problem, Panixer Pass bedeutet ordentlich schieben und tragen, lohnt wohl aber wg. Landschaft und Abfahrt. Meinen Plan den Panixer Pass vom Klausenpass über den Richetlipass anzufahren habe ich fallenlassen. Das würde zweimal hintereinander Bikeschleppen heißen.  Bedeutet aber auch ausweichen bis nach Schwanden, dann kann ich allerdings auch gleich den einfacheren (und sicher schneefreien) Kunkelspass nehmen. Wenn ich dann so weit im Osten bin, ist natürlich fraglich, ob ich weiterhin von Rapperswil Richtung Kinzigpass starten soll.   Wird ne ziemliche Sclangenlinie. Ich werd da noch mal ein bisschen nachdenken.

Die Idee, sich entlang dem Surselva Rcihtung Andermatt oder Lukmanierpass, Lago Ritom hochzuhangeln finde ich super.    Da kommt eine neue tolle Region ins Spiel. Die Gegend um Andermatt kenn ich vom Skitourengehen.

Ich fände es nach dem Kartenstudium interessant ins Val Sambuco einzusteigen. Entweder vom Gotthard aus übern Passo del Naret oder vom Lago Ritom aus übern Passo Campolungo. Ersterer ist mit dem Bike und ein wenig tragen sicher machbar.

Dann könnte ich noch den Passo di Redorta am M. Zucchero ausprobieren (wieder ein bisschen schleppen...). Und dann geht's runter nach Locarno.

Ich werde weiter berichten, wie meine Planungen vorangehen...

LG Max


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Die Idee, sich entlang dem Surselva Rcihtung Andermatt oder Lukmanierpass, Lago Ritom hochzuhangeln finde ich super.    Da kommt eine neue tolle Region ins Spiel. Die Gegend um Andermatt kenn ich vom Skitourengehen.
> 
> Ich fände es nach dem Kartenstudium interessant ins Val Sambuco einzusteigen. Entweder vom Gotthard aus übern Passo del Naret oder vom Lago Ritom aus übern Passo Campolungo. Ersterer ist mit dem Bike und ein wenig tragen sicher machbar.
> LG Max



Hi Max

Denke auch, das der Passo del Naret eine interessante Alternative ist.
Ausserdem hast Du auch noch eine Hütte, die Cristallina am Weg.

Noch zum Weg 
Kunkelspass-Bonaduz-Tömülpass-Uors-Lumbrein-Alp Stavonas-Obersaxen-Ilanz, hier könntest Du auf der anderen Talseite noch zum Vorabgletscher hochfahren, via Flims-Laax.

Bring Dich zwar nicht weiter aber die Runde ist ein echter Aufsteller.

Viel Spass beim Planen


----------



## arminfle (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Max
Als sinnvoll   würde ich den Panixerpass nicht bezeichnen, sondern bestenfalls als im Notfall möglich. Es gibt dort auch Passagen, welche bis weit in den Juli hinein Schneebedeckt sind!
Einen Teil der Strecke zum Naretpass bin ich mal gefahren. Bis hoch zur Alp di Cristallina (1800m) ist alles fahrbar. Ab der Alp bin ich noch ca. 100Hm aufgestiegen und mal einen Blick Richtung Naret riskiert. Ev. sind ab hier  (1900m) wieder einige Passagen fahrbar, so zumindest so aus. Dieser Pass steht für den Sommer auch auf meiner Liste  
Passo Campolungo: ich nehme an du fährst irgendwo von Airolo oder Piotta hoch bis Pian Mott? Letzten Sommer bin ich zu Fuss vom Lago Tremorgio Richtung Pian Mott marschiert. Ca. 20 Min. vor erreichen Pian Mott kehrte ich infolge Knieproblemen um   . Von oben beurteilt dürften sich die ersten 20-30 Minuten Aufstieg als übel herausstellen. Es sah so nach Geröllhalde aus, aber der Weg war gut sichtbar. Allerdings ist auch der Blick ins 1000m tiefer gelegene Tal imposant    und mahnt dich zur Vorsicht. Nach diesen Passagen (wie gesagt drehte ich vorher um) wird der Weg gut und sicher begehbar. Von Pian Mott bis zum Lago Tremorgio dürftest Du ca. 1Std. 15 Min benötigen.
Leider konnte ich nicht mehr weiter zum Compolungo, aber die kritischsten Stellen dürften vorbei sein. Falls es Nass sein sollte, würde ich diesen Weg meiden!


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2004)

arminfle schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Teil der Strecke zum Naretpass bin ich mal gefahren. Bis hoch zur Alp di Cristallina (1800m) ist alles fahrbar. Ab der Alp bin ich noch ca. 100Hm aufgestiegen und mal einen Blick Richtung Naret riskiert. Ev. sind ab hier  (1900m) wieder einige Passagen fahrbar, so zumindest so aus. Dieser Pass steht für den Sommer auch auf meiner Liste



Hi Armin
Auf Karte sieht's doch ganz gut aus bis zum Pkt 2152, kurz bevor sich der Weg dann gabelt, SAC Hütte oder Passo del Naret.
Sieht recht fahrbar aus.

@Max
Die Tour nimmt doch schon Gestalt an  

Kunkelspass-Bonaduz-Tömülpass-Uors-Lumbrein-Alp Stavonas-Obersaxen-Ilanz
(evtl.Flims-Laax-Vorabgletscher-Crap Sogn Gion)
Disentis-Curalgia-Rueras-Milez-
Pass Tiarms-Oberalppass-Maighelshütte-Maighelspass-Andermatt-Gotthard-
Passo Scimfuss-Airolo-Val Bedretto-Passo del Naret-Val Sambuco

Krieg schon richtig Lust, die auch mal unter die Räder zu nehmen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Armin
> Auf Karte sieht's doch ganz gut aus bis zum Pkt 2152, kurz bevor sich der Weg dann gabelt, SAC Hütte oder Passo del Naret.
> Sieht recht fahrbar aus.


@rain
Für den Aufstieg zum Naretpass ist ab Alp Christalina ca. 2 Std einzurechnen, wobei das meiste schiebend. Nur kurze Abschnitte sind fahrbar. 
Und nochwas: Die Christallina SAC-Hütte ist nicht mehr dort wo sie auf deiner Karte wahrscheinlich (684505E 148160N) eingezeichnet ist. Die Hütte wurde von einer Lawine im Jahr 1998?? zerstört, und und viel weiter oben beim Pass Christallina neu aufgebaut.

cu RedOrbiter

PS. offtopic

@arminfle 
Hast du noch immer Lust auf den Monte Lema? Am Pfingstwochenende bin ich voraussichtlich wenn das Wetter mitmacht dort unten. Einfach PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (25. Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @Max
> Die Tour nimmt doch schon Gestalt an
> 
> Kunkelspass-Bonaduz-Tömülpass-Uors-Lumbrein-Alp Stavonas-Obersaxen-Ilanz
> ...



Hi,

so könnte die Route ausschauen. Grob überschlagen schätze ich mal ca. 8500 hm. Da bleibt noch Platz für ein paar Abstecher. Vielleicht starte ich auch weiter im Osten und komme dann übern Glaspass ins Safiental.

Zum Pass del Naret habe ich zwei Tourenbeschreibungen im Netz gefunden:
http://www.bikealpin.de/o-lm.htm
http://www.bikeguide.de/index.php?p=34
gehen beide auch über den Tomülpass.

Sieht nach 400hm Schieben/Tragen beim Aufstieg aus und kürzeren Stücken bergab. Geht auf jeden Fall!!!

Der Startpunkt Rapperswil ist damit aufgegeben (eigentlich hier ja das Thema). Schade, aber ja nicht für immer. Hab schon eine Idee für eine Hochsommertour von Rapperswil an Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau vorbei bis tief in den Westen, vielleicht Turin. hab da mal was gelesen...

Werde euch von den Planungen weiter berichten... und natürlich hoffentlich bald von einer erfolgreichen Tour.

LG Max


----------



## arminfle (25. Mai 2004)

Hoi Max

Die Trailabfahrt vom Glaspass windet sich mit einigen Serpentinen sehr steil ins Safiental hinunter. An einigen Stellen ist aus Sicherheitsgründen kurz schieben angezeigt. Der Trail ist aber in der Regel zwischen 0,5 bis 1m breit, zum Teil kleine Stufen, Wurzeln etc.


----------



## MTBMax (26. Mai 2004)

Servus,

im Kopf steht jetzt die Tour. Mit dem Auto bis Chur. Dann geht's los mit dem Rad nach Tschiertschen - Joch auf 2020 m - Parpan - Lenzerheide - Thusis - Glaspass - und weiter wie bereits geplant...

Kennt jemand die Abfahrt durch den Fels von Lenzerheide nach Thusis, wie unter http://www.bikealpin.de/o-lm.htm beschrieben?   

Alles in allem ergibt das geschätzte 10.000 hm. Ideal für meine knappen fünf Bike-Tage. Da ist Luft bei Pannen oder schlechtem Wetter und wenn's gut läuft ist Zeit für Abstecher rechts und links der Strecke.   

Die Etappen werden kilometermäßig nicht zu lang, dafür gibt's kaum Fahrten den Talboden entlang, sondern immer rauf und runter.   

Zur Rückfahrt plane ich den Postbus von Bellinzone nach S. Bernardino zu nehmen (1:15 h), dann noch 400hm bis zum Pass und die Abfahrt zurück nach Chur zu meinem Auto. Wird die kürzeste Rückreise mit öff. Verkehrsmitteln aller meiner bisherigen Touren.   

Ein Transalp ist das nicht mehr, eher eine zentralschweizer Alpenhauptkammtour...   

Danke für alle eure Antworten und Tipps. Armin, du scheinst ja viel mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein, wenn du zu jedem Streckenvorschlag gleich ein passendes Foto hast   ...

Grüße,
Max

PS: Ist mir beim Kartenanschauen eingefallen: Hat schon mal jemand probiert vom Maighel-Pass über Vermigel Richtung Westen über den Passo Sella und Lago della Sella direkt zum Gotthard zu queren. War zweimal mit Skiern auf dem P. Centrale, da sah mir das nicht nach Bikegelände aus. Sehr, sehr steil. Ist auch nix für mich Ende Juni, da geht's bis 2700m. Aber vielleicht für einen wirklichen Extremisten im August. Rauf definitiv fast nur Schleppen, aber runter könnte es nach Karte ab 2500m, spätestens 2300m fahrbahr sein. Wäre in jedem Fall eine sensationelle Quereung mit dem Bike!!!!  
Aber wahrscheilich zu riskant   ....


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die Abfahrt durch den Fels von Lenzerheide nach Thusis, wie unter http://www.bikealpin.de/o-lm.htm beschrieben?



Alter Schyn nimm ich mal an, hier andersrum gefahren

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/touren/lenzerheide/60_alter-schyn/pictures.htm
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/touren/lenzerheide/60_alter-schyn/main.htm

http://www.mountain-rally.ch/graubuenden/live/1etp_g.htm


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte Ende Juni, Anfang Juli losziehen.



Info zum Tomülpass
http://www.gigathlon.ch/DesktopDefault.aspx/tabid-283/403_read-3430/
recht frisch


----------



## MTBMax (30. Juni 2004)

Servus,

danke [email protected] Habe die Tour verschoben wegen der Schneelage. Werde jetzt dafür wahrscheinlich im August angreifen. War zum Biken jetzt drei Tage in Südtirol und bin seit ein paar Tagen zu Hause im Karwendel und Wetterstein unterwegs.

Grüße  ,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

